# youtube kommentare werden nicht mehr geladen



## zeus0r (24. September 2014)

moin,

seit einigen tagen werden auf meinem rechner keine yt-comments mehr geladen. "kommentare werden geladen..." wird angezeigt und der loading-kreis dreht sich endlos. ansonsten funktioniert alles wunderbar auf yt.

was ich schon gemacht habe:

- alle extensions deaktiviert (adblock, proxflow, etc.)
- chrome geupdated/neu installiert
- aus dem google konto ausgeloggt

am google konto liegt es sowieso nicht, da ich an anderen rechnern mit diesem konto kommentare sehe.

jemand ne idee?


----------



## ColorMe (24. September 2014)

Anderen Browser schonmal versucht?


----------



## Gysi1901 (24. September 2014)

Ja, probier es mal mit dem Chrome-Downloader (auch Internet Explorer genannt). Wenn das nicht klappt: unter Youtube-Videos steht der größte Müll, der unter der Sonne so verzapft wird


----------



## zeus0r (24. September 2014)

mit anderen browsern (ff, ie) klappt's. ich möchte aber wissen, warum sie in chrome nicht erscheinen.


----------



## Freymuth (25. September 2014)

Vielleicht zu banal, aber alle Browserdaten mal gelöscht? Ich meine die gehen nicht verloren, wenn du nur das Programm neu installierst. 

Ansonsten lass mal CCleaner drüberlaufen 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## zeus0r (29. September 2014)

Freymuth schrieb:


> Vielleicht zu banal, aber alle Browserdaten mal gelöscht? Ich meine die gehen nicht verloren, wenn du nur das Programm neu installierst.
> 
> Ansonsten lass mal CCleaner drüberlaufen
> 
> Liebe Grüße



browserdaten gelöscht und schwupps klappt alles wieder. merci!


----------

